# Think, reflect, invent



## ThomasK

Dutch resembles English in that it can build new verbs by adding prefixes or - as in English - particles. That is how you get phrasal verbs in REnglish, and separable and non-separable verbs in Dutch:
- *denken (aan*) (think of)
- *nadenken over*, reflect on
- *uitdenken* ("invent" by thinking)
- *overdenken* (ponder)

What is your word for 'to think' and do you see derivations based on it in your language? Maybe not at all; it might be typical of Germanic languages.

In French I cannot see anything with penser, but there is *méditer*, and _prémédité_, I suppose


----------



## ger4

German (as always very similar to Dutch):

- *denken (aan*) - _denken (an)_ (think of)
- *nadenken over - *_nàchdenken über_ (reflect on)
- *uitdenken* - _àusdenken_ ("invent" by thinking)
- *overdenken* - _überdènken_ (ponder)
- _bedènken_ (consider)
- _ùmdenken_ (re-think)
- _sich in jemanden hinèindenken_ (lit. 'to think oneself into someone' ~ to put oneself in somebody's position)
- _über den Tag / Horizont hinàusdenken_ (lit. 'to think past the day / horizon' ~ English: to see past the horizon?)

Added accent marks here as in some of these verbs the stress is on the word stem, in others it's on the prefix


----------



## tewlwolow

Norwegian:

_- tenke (på)_ - think (of)
_- tenke om_ - think about
_- tenke ut_ - come up with, invent
_- tenke over_ - think over, reflect on

They do not usually take the prefixated form (*omtenke, *uttenke, *overtenke, *påtenke), but there are some non-standard examples of such employment. For instance, _overtenke_ does not mean _think over_, but _overthink_. Probably an anglicism, quite colloquaial and generally incorrect.


----------



## twinklestar

思=  think
反思 =counter thinking (lit.)= reflect on
构思= form something by thinking (lit.) =invent by thinking
沉思=  to deeply think= ponder


----------



## twinklestar

ThomasK said:


> - *uitdenken* ("invent" by thinking)



uit-(Dutch) = out of (English) ?

Thank you!


----------



## bazq

In Hebrew the root ח-ש-ב /x-sh-v/ is designated for *thinking and calculating*:

*חשב *[xashav] "(he) thought" and also "an accountant". *לחשוב *[lax(a)shov] "to think".
*חישב *[xishev] "(he) computed/calculated" , *חשבון *[xeshbon] "arithmetics" and also "bill" (check please!).
*התחשב *[hitxashev] "(he) considered/took into consideration"
*נחשב *[nexshav] "(he) was considered as..."/"(he) was thought to be as..." and if something is "*לא נחשב*" (lit. "no(t) considered") then it is "nothing", "worthless", "doesn't mean anything". 

*מחשב *[maxshev] = computer
*מחשבון *[maxshevon] = calculator
*מחשבה *[maxshava] = thought
*מחשבת *[maxshevet] = craftsmanship/expertise/highly skilled (done with much "thinking"). Apparently this is also the Hebrew name for the game "peg solitaire". 


reflect/invent and so on are conveyed using different roots (reflect uses הרהר /h-r-h-r/ as a root, and invent is conveyed by the root for "find" conjugated in the causative pattern such that "to invent" = "to make something found" or something like that).


----------



## apmoy70

Not in Greek, totally different roots:

To think: *«Σκέπτομαι»* [ˈsceptome] colloq. *«σκέφτομαι»* [ˈsceftome] < Classical deponent v. *«σκέπτομαι» sképtŏmai* (Attic has *«σκοπέω/σκοπῶ» skŏpéō* (uncontracted)/*skŏpô* (contracted)) --> _to look around, look back, spy, contemplate, consider, survey_ (PIE *speḱ- _to see sharply, spy_ cf Skt. पश्यति (páśyati), _to see_, Av. spasiieiti, Lat. specere; the Greek *«σκέπ-»* must derive from possible earlier *«*σπέκ-»* with metathesis).

To reflect:

(1) *«Συλλογίζομαι»* [siloˈʝizome] < Classical deponent v. *«συλλογίζομαι» sŭllŏgízŏmai* --> _to compute, calculate, (logic) to conclude from premises, infer, (beginning with Aristotle) to infer by using syllogisms, syllogistically, (rare) to plan_ < compound; Classical prefix and preposition *«σύν» sún* --> _with, together, co-, syn-_ + Classical denominative deponent v. *«λογίζομαι» lŏgízŏmai* --> _to count, reckon, compute, calculate, ponder_ < Classical masc. noun *«λόγος» lógŏs* --> _account, reckoning, ratio, reason, computation, speech, word, statement_ (PIE *leǵ- _to collect_ cf Hitt. lešš-/lišš- _to pick, gather_, Proto-Germanic *lesaną > Ger. lese, Eng. lease; Lat. legere, _to choose, select_, Lith. lesti, _to pick_).

(2) *«Αναλογίζομαι»* [analoˈʝizome] < Classical deponent v. *«ἀναλογίζομαι» ănălŏgízŏmai* --> _to reckon up, sum up, calculate, consider, recapitulate_ < compound; Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀνά» ănắ* --> _up along_ (PIE *h₂en- _up, on high_ cf Proto-Germanic *ana > Ger. an, Eng. on, Dt. aan) + Classical denominative deponent v. *«λογίζομαι» lŏgízŏmai* (see nr 1).

The difference between the two is subtle (e.g. with (2) one also brings (by thinking of it) into present something that has happened in the past). Both are used equally.

To invent: *«Εφευρίσκω»* [efevˈrisko] < Classical active v. *«ἐφευρίσκω» ĕpʰeu̯rískō* --> _to discover, find out, invent_ < compound; Classical prefix and preposition *«ἐπί» ĕpí* --> _on, at, by, at the same time, because_ (PIE *h₁epi- _on_ cf Skt. अपि (ápi), _also, too_, Av aipi, _also_, Arm. եվ (yev), _and_) + Classical active v. *«εὑρίσκω» heu̯rískō** --> _to find, uncover_ (with obscure etymology).

***Archimedes' famous exclamation "eureka!" οr *«εὕρηκα!» heú̯rēkă!* is in 1st p. sing. Pres. Perfect tense --> _I have discovered/found!_


----------



## myšlenka

tewlwolow said:


> Norwegian:
> _- tenke om_ - think about


This one exists only in the imperative with the meaning "imagine if".



tewlwolow said:


> They do not usually take the prefixated form (*omtenke, *uttenke, *overtenke, *påtenke), but there are some non-standard examples of such employment.


Corresponding participles and nouns take the prefixed form quite regularly and are very standard.


----------



## ThomasK

Holger2014 said:


> Dutch with addenda (and the German equivalents), thanks to Holger):
> 
> - *denken (aan*) - G: _denken (an)_ (think of)
> - *nadenken over - G: *_nàchdenken über_ (reflect on)
> - *uitdenken* - _àusdenken_ ("invent" by thinking)
> - *overdenken* - _überdènken_ (ponder)
> - *bedenken* _bedènken_ (consider)
> - *?omdenken?* [not that common in Dutch, I think_] umdenken_ (re-think)
> - X (no equivalent in Dutch)
> - X (id.)





twinklestar said:


> uit-(Dutch) = out of (English) ?
> 
> Thank you!


 Yes, but more like "to think out" (_out_ here meaning: deve)loping an idea inside out)

@twinklestar: so pleased to vind out that more languages share this underlying semantic link...

@apmoy: we also have _uitvinden_, which is a perfect equivalent of your *Εφευρίσκω, *and the normal equivalent of inventing; _uitdenken_ implies creating or developing by thinking simply, not as impressive as an invention.

@bazq: interesting that Hebrew uses "think" where we would use "view" (something is ---- as good) but Apmoy would not be astonished, I suppose, because knowing (and thinking?) and seeing are linked etymologically: _eid_- [Apmoy will probably give more details basis for "idea" and] Lat. _videre_ (see)/ Eng. _wit_/ Dutch _weten_, etc.


----------



## momai

Arabic:
- *denken (aan*) (think of)            = fakkara bi
- *nadenken over*, reflect on         =fakkara maliyan lit. to think "fully"
- *uitdenken* ("invent" by thinking)=I can't think of anything similar built by the root f-k-r
- *overdenken* (ponder)                =tafakkara
@bazq very interesting, I can think of a lot of parallels in Arabic, especcally in my dialect where the root H-s-b still have some similar connotations that are nowhere to be found in Modern Arabic nowadays.


----------



## tewlwolow

myšlenka said:


> This one exists only in the imperative with the meaning "imagine if".
> 
> 
> Corresponding participles and nouns take the prefixed form quite regularly and are very standard.



1. The usual would be _tenke på_, I agree.
2. Double-checked in UiO's Ordboka! Perhaps they are more regular in speech than in writing.


----------



## ThomasK

momai said:


> Arabic:
> - *denken (aan*) (think of)            = fakkara bi
> - *nadenken over*, reflect on         =fakkara maliyan lit. to think "fully"
> - *uitdenken* ("invent" by thinking)=I can't think of anything similar built by the root f-k-r
> - *overdenken* (ponder)                =tafakkara
> @bazq very interesting, I can think of a lot of parallels in Arabic, especcally in my dialect where the root H-s-b still have some similar connotations that are nowhere to be found in Modern Arabic nowadays.


So here again there is this thinking again. Could you imagine other verbs containing the f-k-r root?


----------



## momai

ThomasK said:


> So here again there is this thinking again. Could you imagine other verbs containing the f-k-r root?


Yes,just one more.
iftakara =to remember


----------



## tewlwolow

Polish:

_myśleć_ - to  think
_*prze*myśleć_ - to think over, to consider
_*po*myśleć/*po*myśleć sobie_ - to think up/think to oneself
_*wy*myślić,* ob*myślić_ - to come up with, to invent
_*z*myślić_ - to invent, to make up (=lie)
_*wy*myślać_ (komuś) - to rebuke (somebody)
_*za*myślić się_ - to ponder, to meditate, to get lost in thought
_*do*myślać się_ - to suspect, to presume, to guess
_*na*myślić się, *prze*myśleć_ - to think for a sufficent spell of time, so as to come up with a solution
_*roz*myślać_ - to meditate, to reflect on
_*po*rozmyślać_ - to ponder, spend time thinking
_*od*myślić _(archaic) - to guess, to understand, to investigate with one's mind

And even some more variations with aspect change!


----------



## ThomasK

This  is impressive. It might be interesting to know a little about the prefixes, to see whether the underlying meaning is the same or parallel to ours. _(I might try to ask some of my students, or check a list at __Wikipedia__... But then, I fail to see a link betwee the po-verbs and the idea of iteration of semelfactive aspect[once only]. It might be too complicated)_


----------



## tewlwolow

Well, these prefixes, being prepositional, can hardly be easily translated into another language, as the result of vast dychotomies that are surely to occur. Perhaps it would be best to use as little metaphors and metonymies as possible, referring to more down-to-earth, basic significance that these prefixes bear in the context of_ thinking_.

Hence:

Polish: 
_prze-_ -> denotes transgressing, crossing something (similar to: _over, across, trans_)
_po-_ and_ z-_ -> denote that the action is rather short and intermittent (as in: _he thought to himself_ as opposed to_ he was thinking to himself_)
_wy-_ -> generally can mean that something was _taken out_ of something, also figuratively (similar to: out)
_za-_ -> means that somebody becomes strongly preoccupied with the action (as in: _zamyślił się_ -> _he got lost in thoughts_)
_do- _-> literally "to", (hence _*do*myślać się_ -> _come *to* a conclusion_)
_ob-_ -> denotes that the action was complete and the result is fully achieved (hence _*ob*myślić _->_ to come up with something *fully fledged*_, e.g. a well-devised plan)
_na-_ and _prze-_ -> literally "_on_" and "_through_" -> denote, again, that the action was thorough and one devoted a significant amount of time to it
_od-_ -> literally "from", usually means that the action was reversed

There's also one more:_ *roz*myślić_ -> to change one's mind;_ roz-_ -> apart, usually denotes that the action divided something into smaller parts

Norwegian:
_- på_ - lit. _on_
_- om_ - lit. _about_
_- ut_ - lit._ out_
_- over_ - lit. _over_

These, especially in Polish, can be sometimes very hard to find cognates to. I hope that you can make something out of this, anyway!


----------



## ThomasK

Great, I really think that those prefixes help to understand words. We have it in Dutch too (satellite languages, our languages are called, I believe) and they can greatly help to understand new words!


----------



## tewlwolow

ThomasK said:


> Great, I really think that those prefixes help to understand words. We have it in Dutch too (satellite languages, our languages are called, I believe) and they can greatly help to understand new words!



Are they literal, though? I don't speak Dutch, but knowing how it works in Norwegian and English, I suppose they can also be rather misleading at times, thanks to decades of semantic alterations, consider: E:_ *under*stand, *up*hold, *down*play_ / N:* for*_stå, *ut*vikle,* inn*føre_ etc. In these words, the prefix is only historically, etymologically relevant.


----------



## ThomasK

I agree, but still, if you have a little bit of imagination, it does help (to understand or remember...)! My students recognize that they do help in some cases, but one has to take into account various possible meanings...


----------



## bazq

momai said:


> Arabic:
> - *denken (aan*) (think of)            = fakkara bi
> - *nadenken over*, reflect on         =fakkara maliyan lit. to think "fully"
> - *uitdenken* ("invent" by thinking)=I can't think of anything similar built by the root f-k-r
> - *overdenken* (ponder)                =tafakkara
> @bazq very interesting, I can think of a lot of parallels in Arabic, especcally in my dialect where the root H-s-b still have some similar connotations that are nowhere to be found in Modern Arabic nowadays.



Very interesting indeed! could you give an example for the use of the root H-s-b in the Syrian dialect?

I also find the use of iftakara very interesting. Hebrew uses the root z-k-r for "remember", which corresponds to the Arabic root dh-k-r (with the same meaning). Is dh-k-r used in Syrian Arabic, or has f-k-r "taken over"?


----------



## Armas

In Finnish the two most commonly used verbs _miettiä_ and _ajatella_ can mean both "think" and "reflect", the frequentative _mietiskellä_ is clearly "reflect". So we have:

think = _miettiä, ajatella, tuumata/tuumia/tuumailla/tuumiskella_
reflect = _mietiskellä, pohtia, harkita_, _aprikoida_, also _miettiä, ajatella, tuumia/tuumailla_
invent = _keksiä_


----------



## ThomasK

Finnish: so no link between thinking and inventing (as a matter of fact, _uitdenken_ is "to think up", not really "to invent"; for the latter we use _uitvinden_, to find out, literally. I am quite astonished that you have so many verbs for the others. Is there a difference or are they perfect synonyms? What does the _tuumi _root mean in fact? As far as I know Finnish derives words by means of suffixes only, not by means of prefixes. So no phrasal verbs like in Swedish or German/ Dutch, I guess.
Has any of the of those think verbs led to derivations somehow (I just give some ideas: thoughts, maybe wisdom, or suspicion, etc. --- You will udnerstand what i am hinting at: do you use any of those roots to express those concepts?)

Arabic *dhiker *or something: isn't that a theological term?


----------



## tewlwolow

Armas said:


> In Finnish the two most commonly used verbs _miettiä_ and _ajatella_ can mean both "think" and "reflect", the frequentative _mietiskellä_ is clearly "reflect". So we have:
> 
> think = _miettiä, ajatella, tuumata/tuumia/tuumailla/tuumiskella_
> reflect = _mietiskellä, pohtia, harkita_, _aprikoida_, also _miettiä, ajatella, tuumia/tuumailla_
> invent = _keksiä_



So the only alteration is in _tuumata/tuumia/tuumailla/tuumiskella_? What kind of morphological process is that? All the other words are not connected, as in other examples in this thread?


----------



## momai

bazq said:


> Very interesting indeed! could you give an example for the use of the root H-s-b in the Syrian dialect?


In my dialect (costal areas) kh/H-s-b still means to think and to calculate while in Fusha it only means to calculate.
An example : khasabt-o mkhalaS 'akel =I thought (him), he has already eaten.
khasabet-ni halaq jaye mn el-madrase=she thought (me),I've just come from school.
It's also worthmentioning that H-s-b is not as much used by people as before and is giving away to f-k-r instead.


> Is dh-k-r used in Syrian Arabic, or has f-k-r "taken over"?


Still used in Syria and in MSA, in egypt kind of but I'm not sure.
By the way, it's pronounced with z and not with dh in Syria exactly as in hebrew.


----------



## momai

ThomasK said:


> Arabic *dhiker *or something: isn't that a theological term?


Yes,it is.And it also has to do with the root dh-k-r .
Here


----------



## Armas

ThomasK said:


> I am quite astonished that you have so many verbs for the others. Is there a difference or are they perfect synonyms? What does the tuumi root mean in fact? As far as I know Finnish derives words by means of suffixes only, not by means of prefixes. So no phrasal verbs like in Swedish or German/ Dutch, I guess. Has any of the of those think verbs led to derivations somehow (I just give some ideas: thoughts, maybe wisdom, or suspicion, etc. --- You will udnerstand what i am hinting at: do you use any of those roots to express those concepts?)



There are some differences but in some cases it's more about style than meaning.

_Harkita_ "to consider, to ponder", etymologically related to branching, forking. This verb is used when we are reflecting upon different options.

_Aprikoida_ "to ponder", this often means we are anxious or perhaps baffled.

_Pohtia_ "to reflect, to ponder" probably from Germanic, cf. OHG _fouwen/fewen_ "to sieve". Deeper thinking than _aprikoida_.

_Miettiä_ "to think" < Rus. сметить "to think"? (I don't know the exact meaning Russian). This has very general meaning like "think" in English.
_Mietiskellä_ "to reflect" and also "to meditate".

_Ajatella_ "to think; to reflect" < _ajattaa_ "to make drive" < _ajaa_ "to drive" < IE, cf. Latin _ago_, Sanskrit _ájati_. _Ajatella_ can be more sophisticated and deep thinking than _miettiä_. A "thinker" (philosopher etc.) is _ajattelija_, while _miettijä_ is simply "someone who thinks". On the other hand _miete_ "thought" is a serious thought, while _ajatus_ usually isn't.

_Tuuma/tuumata_ < Rus. дума/думать "thought/to think". Less serious than _ajatella/miettiä.
Tuumata_ "to think about, to have an opinion"
_Tuumia_ "to think, to ponder, to consider"
_Tuumailla_ "to think (over a long period), to reflect"
_Tuumiskella_ sounds less serious like frequentatives ending _-skella_ often do.

One derivation I can think of right now is _aate_ "ideology" < _aatella_ < _ajatella_ "to think". Another is _periaate_ "principle" (_peri_-, _perin_ "thoroughly, exceedingly" < _perä_ "end/rear).


----------



## Gavril

Armas said:


> _Pohtia_ "to reflect, to ponder" probably from Germanic, cf. OHG _fouwen/fewen_ "to sieve". Deeper thinking than _aprikoida_.
> [...]
> _Ajatella_ "to think; to reflect" < _ajattaa_ "to make drive" < _ajaa_ "to drive" < IE, cf. Latin _ago_, Sanskrit _ájati_. _Ajatella_ can be more sophisticated and deep thinking than _miettiä_. A "thinker" (philosopher etc.) is _ajattelija_, while _miettijä_ is simply "someone who thinks". On the other hand _miete_ "thought" is a serious thought, while _ajatus_ usually isn't.



Just as an aside, the IE origin of the highlighted words is disputable. For example, the -_h_- of _pohtia_ reflects reflects early Finnic *_š_ (compare Udmurt _pož_/_puž_ "sieve"), whereas the ancestor of OHG _fouwen _is thought to have had *x or a similar back-fricative in the syllable coda. Thus, if _pohtia_ and its cognates are of IE origin, this suggests that a change of *_x_ (or a similar back-fricative) to *_š_ occurred at some stage, which to my knowledge is a very rare change (except in certain conditioning environments, e.g. when there is an adjacent front vowel).


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*мисли *(misli) - think
*помисли* (pomisli) - think of, come to mind, cross one's mind
*намисли* (namisli) - resolve, decide, come up with
*смисли* (smisli) - think of, figure out, plan
*осмисли* (osmisli) - plan thoroughly
*обмисли* (obmisli; literary word) - consider, contemplate, weigh (figuratively, that is)
*размисли* (razmisli) - think about, reflect, mull, ponder, contemplate
*измисли* (izmisli) - invent, make up, fabricate
*предомисли/се предомисли* (predomisli, se predomisli) - change someone's mind/change one's mind
*се замисли* (se zamisli) - get lost in thought, start thinking


----------



## Gavril

Armas said:


> On the other hand _miete_ "thought" is a serious thought, while _ajatus_ usually isn't.



One other thing: I thought that _ajatus _was a neutral term for "a thought", i.e. not necessarily serious or un-serious?


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: myslet - to think

many prefixed forms -

vymyslet/vymýšlet; pomyslet/pomýšlet etc., just like in Polish and Macedonian


----------



## Armas

Gavril said:


> One other thing: I thought that _ajatus _was a neutral term for "a thought", i.e. not necessarily serious or un-serious?



I guess you're right, but I still think _ajatus_ is or at least often is less serious, or perhaps that is not the word I'm looking for. Perhaps I should say _ajatus_ is often a thought that simply occurs to me as if from nowhere or even a whimsical idea, while _miete_ is a thought I form through mental processes. But _ajatus_ has other meanings too; in some cases it is synonymous to _miete_, and in other cases it means something very different, e.g. sense (something makes no sense), intention.


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:

*Omo-u - to think*
Omo-i-tsuku - to conceive, to hit on : +tsu-ku(to stick on)
Omo-i-ukabu - to recall, to remember : +uka-bu(to float, to rise up)
Omo-i-itaru - to find out, to come to realize : +ita-ru(to arrive)
Omo-i-dasu - to remember, to come to mind : +da-su(to let out)
Omo-i-kaesu - to think back on : +kae-su(to return)
Omo-i-iru - to ponder : +iru(to get in)
Omo-i-ataru - to strike something, to come to mind : +ata-ru(to hit, to get at)
Omo-i-kiru - to decide, to make up one's mind : +ki-ru(to cut)
Omo-i-shiru - to learn, to understand to the bone : +shi-ru(to learn, to know)
Omo-i-komu - to take it for granted : +ko-mu(to continue on, to let in)

*Kanga-eru - to think*
Kanga-e-tsuku - to conceive, to hit on : +tsu-ku(to stick on)
Kanga-e-dasu - to invent, to map out : +da-su(to let out)
Kanga-e-awasu - to think in every way : +awa-su(to pull something together)
Kanga-e-komu - to ponder, to think it over : +ko-mu(to continue on, to let in)


----------



## ThomasK

Very special: so many derivations, compounds! So amazing to read about you view concepts from a Japanese perspective!!!!

There are some meanings that I do not quite understand : 


810senior said:


> Japanese:
> 
> *Kanga-eru - to think*
> Kanga-e-dasu - to invent, to map out : +da-su(to let out)
> Kanga-e-awasu - to think in every way : +awa-su(to pull something together)



Or I do: we also say _*uit-vinden,*_ to find _out_, when referring to inventing...
But the second one is not so clear: trying to foresee all possibilities?


----------



## 810senior

ThomasK said:


> Very special: so many derivations, compounds! So amazing to read about you view concepts from a Japanese perspective!!!!
> 
> There are some meanings that I do not quite understand :
> 
> 
> Or I do: we also say _*uit-vinden,*_ to find _out_, when referring to inventing...
> But the second one is not so clear: trying to foresee all possibilities?


Sorry that's nothing but a miss-translation that I've got to revise. What the *Kanga-e-dasu* refers to is _*think out*_ or _*think up*_(or _find out_ to some point).


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog,to think is umisip, to reflect - mag muni muni or mag isip isip and to invent is kumatha or umisip pa ng iba.


----------



## spindlemoss

Not many from the actual word *meddwl *"think" in Welsh:

*ailfeddwl* "rethink"
*gorfeddwl* "overthink, think too much"

We tend to use other roots for semantically related words.


----------



## ThomasK

apmoy70 said:


> Not in Greek, totally different roots:
> 
> To think: *«Σκέπτομαι»* [ˈsceptome] colloq. *«σκέφτομαι»* [ˈsceftome] < Classical deponent v. *«σκέπτομαι» sképtŏmai* (Attic has *«σκοπέω/σκοπῶ» skŏpéō* (uncontracted)/*skŏpô* (contracted)) --> _to look around, look back, spy, contemplate, consider, survey_ (PIE *speḱ- _to see sharply, spy_ cf Skt. पश्यति (páśyati), _to see_, Av. spasiieiti, Lat. specere; the Greek *«σκέπ-»* must derive from possible earlier *«*σπέκ-»* with metathesis).
> 
> To reflect:
> 
> (1) *«Συλλογίζομαι»* [siloˈʝizome]
> 
> (2) *«Αναλογίζομαι»* [analoˈʝizom]


Over a year later I realized that thinking and seeing are often linked (_videre_ in Latin// _weten_ in Dutch, _wissen_ in German).

Don't  you have something like discover, out-seeing ;-), insight, Apmoy? ;


----------



## ThomasK

spindlemoss said:


> Not many from the actual word *meddwl *"think" in Welsh:
> We tend to use other roots for semantically related words.


Could you illustrate that, please?


----------



## ThomasK

mataripis said:


> In Tagalog,to think is umisip, to reflect - mag muni muni or mag isip isip and to invent is kumatha or umisip pa ng iba.


So there is a common root, you mean?


----------



## spindlemoss

ThomasK said:


> Could you illustrate that, please?



Sure 

*meddwl* _think, mean_
Also means _thought_, from *medd* _authority, power, possession_

*ystyried* _consider, ponder, regard_
From *ystyr*_ meaning, reason, purpose_, from Latin *historia*

*cysidro *_consider_
From English *consider*

*tybio*, *tybied* _think, assume, suppose, deem, presume_
*tyb *means _opinion, assumption, idea_

*cymryd *_assume_
Literally means _take_, so _I take it that..._, from Celtic **kon-* _con-_ + **ber-* _bear_

*synied* _think, imagine_
From Latin *senti͏ō*

*credu*_ think, believe_
Native, but related to English *creed*, *credo*, *credit *etc.

*barnu* _reckon, judge, deem_
*barn* means_ opinion, judgement_

*dychmygu* _imagine, conjecture_
From *dychymyg*_ imagination_
*
myfyrio*_ meditate, ponder, reflect_
From Latin *memoria*
*
synfyfyrio *_muse_
*syn *+* myfyrio*_, where _*synnu *can mean _consider, take notice_

I guess there are more, including idiomas such as *cnoi cil *_ponder _which I think would translate of _chew the corner of_, cf. English *chew the cud*.


----------



## ThomasK

So you mean there are at least ten other roots referring to thinking, don't you? Can you derive words by means of  affixes in Welsh?


----------



## spindlemoss

ThomasK said:


> So you mean there are at least ten other roots referring to thinking, don't you? Can you derive words by means of  affixes in Welsh?



Yes you can, and we do quite often. Just not with _thinking_ for some reason!


----------



## mataripis

ThomasK said:


> So there is a common root, you mean?


Actually no. I used Isip to show that it can be used but the original terms are Umisip,mag muni muni and kumatha.


----------

